# Doggie Hairstyles?



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

Chloe is going to the groomers next Saturday. Remember a while back we decided to grow her hair out long? Well it got to the same point as last time and she began to get massive knots around her 'cooly'. So this time instead of waiting we are going to get her groomed right away so hopefully she will still have hair as last time she got shaved down. I was wondering if anyone can show me photo's of short dog haircuts? Like, I know of the puppycut but I was wondering if there is anything else I could ask for? Also, Chloe STILL has tearstains I stopped using Angel Eyes and it came back shortly after so I have just started giving her Angel Eye's again and cleaning her face with this peroxide sort of solution made for tearstains, wiping it, cleaning with warm water, and then wiping it again and it seems to be working! I was wondering if they will also clip off her tear stains? Thanks again!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i don't have access to my pictures, but if you do a search, there are many threads about this with pics.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Chloe is going to the groomers next Saturday. Remember a while back we decided to grow her hair out long? Well it got to the same point as last time and she began to get massive knots around her 'cooly'. So this time instead of waiting we are going to get her groomed right away so hopefully she will still have hair as last time she got shaved down. I was wondering if anyone can show me photo's of short dog haircuts? Like, I know of the puppycut but I was wondering if there is anything else I could ask for? Also, Chloe STILL has tearstains I stopped using Angel Eyes and it came back shortly after so I have just started giving her Angel Eye's again and cleaning her face with this peroxide sort of solution made for tearstains, wiping it, cleaning with warm water, and then wiping it again and it seems to be working! I was wondering if they will also clip off her tear stains? Thanks again!![/B]


I don't have access to my pics, either. You can sort of see Ollie's short cut on his body in my sig pic. As far as them clipping off her tearstains or not, they will do whatever you specifically tell them to do, so be specific!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

This is my favorite of Sophie's cuts (I don't have a full body shot, but it was pretty short):

[attachment=32498:Sophie_A...2007_071.jpg]
[attachment=32499:Sophie_A...2007_065.jpg]
[attachment=32500:Sophie_A...2007_070.jpg]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Caddy is the only one in a puppy cut right now but this is the style of cut I give them. I like the legs and face long! 

[attachment=32501:IMG_5062.jpg]
[attachment=32502:IMG_5115.jpg]


----------



## M&M (Jan 12, 2008)

If you want to get rid of the tear stains without cutting them out the best topical product I have found was ENVY EYES. You can order it over the internet. I had a groomer in Illinois recommend it to me at Halloween when I was trick or treating with the boys and I kid you not I saw results within hours of the first application. Within a few days the stains were almost completely gone. And best of all it isn't bleach or hydrogen peroxide so it doesn't ruin their hair. You can even use it on cats or dogs with different colored hair since it is actually attacking the bacteria that causes the staining not just changing the color.

At first you have to use it everyday but within a week - or less if the stains aren't too bad you can switch to ever few days or even once a week (as needed). It doens't take very much time. You just use a solution soaked pad to wipe at the stain and then follow with a powder. Very cool product in my book since nothing else I tried worked.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Angel Eyes didn't do much for Belinha at all. So, I also stopped giving it to her. I also tried Eye Envy before, and that didn't work eather. :mellow:


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll try envy eyes if I can't get them to vanish as of now but I swear I am seeing daily improvements. I really like Sophie's cut. I have some hope that she wont be needed to be shaved down like last time though, it is just around her cooly! But- we will see. Also, I am sorry I suddenly vanished again. I had alot come up, one of my guinea pigs got an Upper Respitory Infection, I had to seperate them, then he wound up dieing, I rescued another one and then did quarentine and while this was going on my Grandma was in the hospital (AGAIN) with one of those staff infections that resist anti biotics.


----------

